# dont know why so i stuck it here



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

for some reason it seem i am not allowed to create a new topic in the templates section so i am going to try and put one here and if i am breaking some rule i will understand when it is removed

it is a simple frame and here it is
View attachment simpless.pdf


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Not sure why you were having a problem, but I moved your template here.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Charles you are a true brother to all of us here.


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks Charles I appreciate it


----------

